

Omg the php documentation is down - gee_totes
http://www.php.net/manual-lookup.php?pattern=rand&lang=en&scope=404quickref

======
gee_totes
Apparently it will be back online when the next build is finished.

~~~
gee_totes
This mirror works: <http://php.tonnikala.org/>

